# Help with Networking



## tc2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

Evening all

I've just upgraded my Tivo with a purchase from TivoHeaven of a 400gb drive and cachecard with 512mb SDRAM.

I've installed the hardware ok (I think!) and rebooted Tivo, and gone through guided set-up.

I'm having problems connecting Tivo to my network.

I'm using a DLink Modem, which is connected using a Sitecom network switch to an Apple Airport Express router (wireless), along with the Tivo.

I cannot get to ping the Tivo either on my network or if I connect Tivo directly to my laptop.

I've changed the Airport Express to distribute IP addresses using 192.168.1.1/24 addressing and this didn't make any difference.

IPCONFIG from my laptop says:

IP 192.168.1.1
Sub 255.255.255.0
Default 192.168.1.1

Any help would be appreciated. I'm a newbie so please state the obvious!!

Thanks
TC


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

TC - look through your upgrade instructions, looking for gateway and subnet mask settings. nic_config_tivo I suspect needs to be run to set your gateway address.

You might want to post the output of your settings so that we can see, as well as a ipconfig /all from your laptop.

IMPORTANT: Make sure you disguise any public IP addresses (ie those not in 192.x.x.x range)


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

The gateway will be set to 192.168.1.1 by default, although it's not really used unless the daily call is set to "network".


----------



## tc2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Colin

ipconfig below.

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : PRISM 802.11g Adapter (3886)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-4B-8D-7B-A1
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 13 March 2007 19:05:07
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 13 March 2007 23:05:07

The upgrade instructions state:

Turbonet / Cachecard settings:-
By default the Turbonet / Cachecard will be setup as follows:-
IP: 192.168.1.200
Subnet:: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.1.1
Daily Call: dialup
Statistics (CC only) 0
To change settings:-
Once you have installed the drive, and Turbonet / Cachecard and switched on, you
can change the settings via your network connection:-
(You may need to set the IP address of your router to 192.168.1.1 temporarily to
connect to the TiVo.)
1. Open a command prompt on your PC
2. Type:-
telnet 192.168.1.200 <enter>
nic_config_tivo <enter>
3. Make the changes you require (note them down!) and select 0 to save and exit.
4. Then type:-
reboot <enter>

I'm not sure what you mean by my output settings?

Everything was configured on the drive for me by TivoHeaven. Even if I connect the network cable from Tivo to my laptop I'm unable to ping or telnet to 192.168.1.200 as per the instructions.

Help??!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

To connect directly to your laptop you will need a crossover cable. The supplied one is a "straight-through" type for connection to a router.


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

tc2000 said:


> Even if I connect the network cable from Tivo to my laptop I'm unable to ping or telnet to 192.168.1.200 as per the instructions.


From some of the other things you've written I get the impression I may be teaching you to suck eggs here, but do you know that you can't use a 'normal' network cable to connect 2 PCs (or a PC and TiVo) together. Instead you need to use what is known as a crossover cable.

Is you're normal setup as follows;
Sitecom Switch -> Ethernet -> TiVo
Sitecom Switch -> Ethernet -> Airport Router -> Wireless -> Laptop
Sitecom Switch -> Ethernet -> DLink modem

If so, I assume that the following devices have the following addresses;
TiVo = 192.168.1.200
Airport Router = 192.168.1.1
Laptop WiFi and ethernet interfaces = 192.168.1.[Anything other than 1, 200 and any other addresses you may already have in use]
The Modem and Switch also have to have different addresses to those listed (the Switch might not have one at all)

If the above is correct then I'm stumped 

Ian


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

OK, set the IP address on your laptop or PC to 192.168.1.1 and take the Airport out of the equation, connecting the TiVo and the laptop/PC only via the switch.


----------



## tc2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

Ian/blindlemon - all of your assumptions are correct. The only thing I'd point out is that I also tried using a crossover cable between Tivo and my laptop and couldn't get that to work.

That said, how do I change my laptop ip to be 192.168.1.1 ?? (sorry if obvious!)

Also, does it matter that I'm using the crossover cable for: 
Sitecom Switch -> Ethernet -> Airport Router -> Wireless -> Laptop

The internet etc. all seems ok using this - just thought I'd mention it as not really clear on all this!!

Thanks
TC


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

tc2000 said:



> Ian/blindlemon - all of your assumptions are correct. The only thing I'd point out is that I also tried using a crossover cable between Tivo and my laptop and couldn't get that to work.
> 
> That said, how do I change my laptop ip to be 192.168.1.1 ?? (sorry if obvious!)
> 
> ...


Hey TC2000,

Why dont you plug the TiVo into the switch? You should then be able to access the TiVo via the laptop. I assume that you can access the 'internerd' via the Airport ??


----------



## tc2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Paul

I've tried that (plugging Tivo into the switch) and that doesn't work.

I have just tried connecting Tivo direct to Laptop using crossover cable and changing the ip address of the LAN to 192.168.1.1 and this worked!!

So at least I know the cachecard is fine and its just a case of getting the router sorted so I can connect wirelessly.

When I was wired to Tivo I did notice that I no longer had an internet connection (even though Airport and Modem were plugged into the network switch).

I also got an ip conflict warning from Windows.

I'm not sure what that tells me? or how to resolve?

Below is my ipconfig when everything is connected to the network switch:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : TCPC1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-0D-1D-22-D2

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : PRISM 802.11g Adapter (3886)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-4B-8D-7B-A1
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 13 March 2007 19:59:03
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 13 March 2007 23:59:03

Below is the config when Tivo is connected to my laptop directly (still with modem and router on switch):

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : TCPC1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-0D-1D-22-D2
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : PRISM 802.11g Adapter (3886)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-90-4B-8D-7B-A1
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 13 March 2007 19:59:03
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 13 March 2007 23:59:03

Any ideas???

Thanks
TC


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

So...I'll assume that your TiVo has an address of 192.168.1.200 and gateway 192.168.1.1. 
Your laptop is being given an address by DHCP from the DSL modem of 192.168.1.2

Is there something in your DSL modem that is limiting the address range that can be allocated to the network? i.e. subnet 255.255.255.?

These darn things are so tricky... especially with Winderz Eggs Pea & probably worse with Vespa.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Someone else will tell me if I am talking b*****ks, but

When I connected MY Tivo to my net, even though the IP address is fixed in the cachecard (ie ot doesn't use DHCP to get an IP address) I also told my gateway/router that the Tivo (via it's MAC address) had a reserved IP address - just in case my gateway/router tried to assign an IP address to the Tivo

Do you have a configuration screen for your router that lets you look at connected devices? If so, look for a MAC address of 00:0B:AD:69:C6:67 (the default cachecard MAC address) - if it's there, what IP address does it have??


----------



## tc2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> So...I'll assume that your TiVo has an address of 192.168.1.200 and gateway 192.168.1.1.
> Your laptop is being given an address by DHCP from the DSL modem of 192.168.1.2
> 
> Is there something in your DSL modem that is limiting the address range that can be allocated to the network? i.e. subnet 255.255.255.?
> ...


Address details are as you say above. I cannot see anything on either the modem config or the Apple Express config that looks wrong. I've set the number of DHCP clients to 100 so that it doesn't allocate the Tivo ip address out.

Does anyone have an Airport Express that could show me how they set-up their Tivo network?


----------



## tc2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

PhilG said:


> Someone else will tell me if I am talking b*****ks, but
> 
> When I connected MY Tivo to my net, even though the IP address is fixed in the cachecard (ie ot doesn't use DHCP to get an IP address) I also told my gateway/router that the Tivo (via it's MAC address) had a reserved IP address - just in case my gateway/router tried to assign an IP address to the Tivo
> 
> Do you have a configuration screen for your router that lets you look at connected devices? If so, look for a MAC address of 00:0B:AD:69:C6:67 (the default cachecard MAC address) - if it's there, what IP address does it have??


Hi Phil - Airport Express doesn't have (that I can see) anything that shows you connected devices. I can specify MAC addresses of devices that are allowed to connect, but this is currently blank meaning all devices should be able to connect.

Any other ideas....??!


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

tc2000 said:


> Does anyone have an Airport Express that could show me how they set-up their Tivo network?


Hold on... are trying to connect your TiVo directly to your Airport Express?
I would guess that the APE is just acting as a wireless access point for your network. So if you want your TiVo to connect wirelessly to your network you're going to need a bridge.
My TiVo (192.168.1.200) is connected to a NetGear Wireless Bridge (192.168.1.100) which hooks across into my wireless router. I should say that I havent 'reserved' any addresses nor limited the address range of the router i.e. it can address the full 255 devices. When I look at my 'attached devices' list I see my TiVo, the bridge and anything else that has a fixed address. What happens when you open a IE browse and type 192.168.1.1 as the webpage address, can you see your modem control panel ?


----------



## tc2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Hold on... are trying to connect your TiVo directly to your Airport Express?
> I would guess that the APE is just acting as a wireless access point for your network. So if you want your TiVo to connect wirelessly to your network you're going to need a bridge.
> My TiVo (192.168.1.200) is connected to a NetGear Wireless Bridge (192.168.1.100) which hooks across into my wireless router. I should say that I havent 'reserved' any addresses nor limited the address range of the router i.e. it can address the full 255 devices. When I look at my 'attached devices' list I see my TiVo, the bridge and anything else that has a fixed address. What happens when you open a IE browse and type 192.168.1.1 as the webpage address, can you see your modem control panel ?


Not directly to the Airport Express. In earlier post it shows my set-up e.g.

D-Link Modem
Airport Express
Tivo
--- All connected to a network switch

If I open http://192.168.1.1/ in a webpage it does not load, I have to use 'AirPort Admin Utility for Windows v4.1' to configure the Airport Express.

I can open the modem using http://192.168.0.1/

Out of interest where can I see 'attached devices' list?

TC


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

tc2000 said:


> I can open the modem using http://192.168.0.1/
> TC


BINGO !
This suggests that your modem/DCHP router is operating on a different subnet to your other devices. Try and change your modem to operate on 192.168.1.1 subnet 255.255.255.0. This should help your cause no end.


----------



## tc2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

I've looked all over the modem config and cannot see how to change the addressing. Its a D-Link DSL -300G+ if that means anything to anyone?


----------



## tc2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

ok, as I cannot seem to change the modem ip addresses, I thought I'd change the Tivo ip settings by connecting directly to my laptop.

So I've changed Tivo ip to be:

Current/New Configuration:
mac address = 00:0B:AD:69:C6:67
ip address = 192.168.0.200
ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
ip gateway = 192.168.0.1
debug level = off
daily call = dialup
cache statistics = 0 seconds

Plugged Tivo back into the network switch, rebooted tivo and still unable to ping or connect to Tivo. I then changed Airport Extreme to also distribute ip's with 192.168.0.xxx but this also did nothing.

Anybody have any ideas?

Thanks
TC


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

tc2000 said:


> ok, as I cannot seem to change the modem ip addresses, I thought I'd change the Tivo ip settings by connecting directly to my laptop.
> 
> So I've changed Tivo ip to be:
> 
> ...


Are you allowing both the airport and modem to run DHCP servers? that would confuse things a tad.

Can you still access the 'internerd' ? Wirelessly via the airport? 
What happens when you plug your laptop into the switch? What IP address does it receive when in this config? I'm just trying to establish what the modem is giving and what the airport is giving...


----------



## tc2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Are you allowing both the airport and modem to run DHCP servers? that would confuse things a tad.


I do not think so, the modem just holds details of my ISP account and is connected to my Airport Express. The Airport Express is then configured to give out IP's. I did have quite a few problems getting the modem and airport to work, as the modem locks on to the device that configures it, so when configuring it directly with my laptop and then plugging it into the airport didn't work. I had to mess about between the two so that it locked on to the airport. I'm not sure if that is relevant to my problem now but thought I would mention it.



PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Can you still access the 'internerd' ? Wirelessly via the airport?


Yes. Although now I have changed the Tivo ip I have noticed that I can no longer connect to the modem URL config page.



PaulWilkinsUK said:


> What happens when you plug your laptop into the switch? What IP address does it receive when in this config? I'm just trying to establish what the modem is giving and what the airport is giving...


I will have a look when I get home. Do you think this can be resolved, or is it possible that my devices are just not compatible? Really keen to get this working as I've been wanting the upgrade for ages and it would be a shame not to be able to use it fully!

Thanks for your help - its appreciated.

TC


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

tc2000 said:


> I've set the number of DHCP clients to 100 so that it doesn't allocate the Tivo ip address out.


I seem to remember I had a problem when I told my Netgear router DHCP to only allocate IP addresses from 192.168.0.2 to 192.168.0.199 (to keep it away from a couple of fixed IP addresses I had)

Then I find that the router will then actively ignore any address from 192.168.0.200 upwards. I think this is why I had to reserve the fixed Tivo IP in the router config and leave the DHCP range as .0.2 up to .0.255


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

This all should be 'relatively' straight forward, we just need to establish some basic facts & a baseline to work from, it should all work... eventually. Don't lose heart just yet..


----------



## tc2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> This all should be 'relatively' straight forward, we just need to establish some basic facts & a baseline to work from, it should all work... eventually. Don't lose heart just yet..


Thanks, I'll try to be patient...!!


----------



## tc2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

Bit of an update...

On my Airport Express, I switched off the option to distribute IP addresses, just to see what would happen...

[1] After a reboot of the airport I could then connect to Tivo wirelessly via Airport. The Airport was picking up the IP address from the modem (external ip)
[2] I had no internet connection
[3] I could connect to my modem admin page URL although the settings had been lost re connection type and my isp account credentials etc.

Does this help anyone with a suggestion as to what to do?

Many thanks
TC


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

tc2000 said:


> Bit of an update...
> 
> On my Airport Express, I switched off the option to distribute IP addresses, just to see what would happen...
> 
> ...


Interesting... so what IP addresses does all of your kit have now ??
Laptop
TiVo
Modem control page


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

tc2000 said:


> [2] I had no internet connection
> [3] I could connect to my modem admin page URL although the settings had been lost re connection type and my isp account credentials etc.


Not a lot of help, but I would guess that [3] is causing [2]. If you re-enter those settings does it all spring into life?

*crosses fingers* 

Ian


----------



## tc2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

ok, so I re-entered my ISP details on the modem config AND

it still doesn't work!!

Its taken me the best part of an hour to get internet access back, which transpired I just needed to switch off the modem for a bit and reboot it.

Now I have internet, but no Tivo and also unable to configure the Airport, so I'm now going to try resetting the airport (again!).

Why does it have to be so hard....?!!


----------



## tc2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

Nope - resetting the airport didn't work, and I now have to go back to getting my modem to 'lock' on to the airport, as it will only allow one device to use the internet. Anybody got any ideas for me once I'm back to square one?

Thanks


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

tc2000 said:


> Nope - resetting the airport didn't work, and I now have to go back to getting my modem to 'lock' on to the airport, as it will only allow one device to use the internet. Anybody got any ideas for me once I'm back to square one?
> 
> Thanks


This modem sounds like its the root of all evil! Don't suppose there is any chance of chucking it in the bin and getting a NetGear Router is there??

I'm having difficulty understanding this DLink Modem.. surely it can support more than one IP address and connection to the Internet. Lets get back to basics...

Internet <- Modem <- Switch <-Laptop

Get this config working first, check what IP address is being provided to the laptop when it is hard wired to the switch. Ensure that your modem can 'see' all 255 addresses, don't limit it.

Then set your TiVo IP address to match the subnet being provided 192.168.0.? or 192.168.1.?. Plug that into the switch and see if you can access it.

If you can, then add the Airport to the equation.

Let us know how you get on...


----------



## tc2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> This modem sounds like its the root of all evil! Don't suppose there is any chance of chucking it in the bin and getting a NetGear Router is there??


I'm seriously considering it now. Every time I change my set-up it seems to take hours of effort to get it all working. It could just be me, but looking at other forums I can see quite a lot of issues, just none that match the Tivo set-up unfortunately.

If I was to get a new modem/router, I would still like to have the functionality of the Airport, which apart from providing wireless internet connection is to allow wireless connection to my stereo for iTunes and I can also plug a printer into it so I can print wirelessly. Do you know if the NetGear Router would allow me to have the Airport as well? Any ideas of the model to look at if I was to go down this route?



PaulWilkinsUK said:


> I'm having difficulty understanding this DLink Modem.. surely it can support more than one IP address and connection to the Internet. Lets get back to basics...
> 
> Internet <- Modem <- Switch <-Laptop
> 
> ...


I will have another go tonight when I get home with setting it up with the D-Link. Fingers crossed - I've unplugged everything in the hope that having it powered off for a while will magic it into working!!

As always, appreciate the support.
TC


----------



## tc2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

It Works !!

OK I cheated somewhat in that I bought a Netgear router on the way home from work, which took me about 10 mins to set-up and connect to the internet and Tivo.

Thanks to everyone who helped, now I just have to learn how to use all the hacks and get all the new exciting modules to work!


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

Glad to hear you got it sorted. Hardware conflicts like that can be a nightmare (as you've seen ).

Cheers,

Ian


----------

